# Spray Gun for spraying latex paint indoors



## aoc (Dec 7, 2005)

Right now I am using a Accuspray 19c gun for spraying trim, doors and molding.
There is a little to much over spray and the pattern with latex is heavy in the 
middle. Any advise on guns would be helpful. The compressor puts out 8cfm at 
40 psi.


----------



## Farmall (Nov 6, 2005)

A bit more information regarding your process would be good.

I have the 19c gun and it sprays beautifully, you need to be using a 1.5 or 1.8tip for the latex depending on how heavy a material it is. You also need to thin latex down with a bit of water and use Floetrol to recondition and help with the flow and leveling of the material. Floetrol will help your spraying patterns greatly with latex. You need to use around 3oz of water and 3oz of Floetrol per quart of paint. Start there and give it another go, you will find that you can lower the pressure and still get the great spray pattern that the 19c is capable of doing.

For another option I also use a Asturo BBS HVLP gravity gun, it sprays every bit as good if not even nicer than the 19c and uses around 7cfm. your compressor is probably a little to small for this gun though it would work fine for intermittent spray, you may even be running out of air with the 19c if the jobs you are doing require extended spray times.

good luck


----------

